# A zillion planes



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I found a listing for a local auction. Apparently, this guy had ZILLIONS of hand planes. 



I don't have any planes and I thought this might be a good way to get started. I am not looking for collectibles but usable tools.

I don't know much about planes. Can someone recommend a couple of good starters from this extensive list?

Here is the listing for the auction:

http://www.gavinbros.com/PageManager/Default.aspx/PageID=2189239&NF=1

The complete listing of planes (and other tools) is toward the bottom.

Thanks!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's my frequent use list, more or less in order:

1) Stanley #3. A four would be fine, too, but I'm liking the smaller size more than I expected. On the other hand, I don't make big furniture.
2) Stanley #5. I use this on everything. It may actually see more use than the #3.
4) Stanley #78. I end up cutting a rabbet on a lot of my projects.
5) A try plane -- Mine is a transitional (wood sole, metal adjusters), but a Stanley #7 or #8 would be good.

I have a combination plane, and while I'd rather have a dedicated plow, it works pretty well. I'd love to have some simple wooden molding planes.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!!! That's overwhelming. 
Buy all of them and you won't have to worry if you got the right one for starters. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Wow, what a collection.

This will bring in the collectors like moths to an open flame. This could mean higher prices.

If I were within driving distance I would have to go to see how much these go for.

I would not expect any super deals.

Some folks like a No. 3, I think I prefer the No. 4. Same length slightly wider blade.

The No. 5 is always useful.

I prefer the No. 6 to a No. 7, same blade width but the No. 6 is not as long to not as heavy.

I would also look at block planes, like 62 low angle block plane.

I think the 71 router plane is useful.

Also a 78 rabbit plane.

The list can go on, if you have the funds. :icon_smile:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

WOW- I am glad it is in Wi. way to far to go. There are some planes there that will go for a bunch. 
I agree with above. I have a couple 3's a 5, scrub and a couple 7's. To add I also have a low angle LN block and a large LN shoulder plane. Wish I had a small shoulder also. I do a lot of M&T work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> WOW- I am glad it is in Wi. way to far to go. There are some planes there that will go for a bunch. I agree with above. I have a couple 3's a 5, scrub and a couple 7's. To add I also have a low angle LN block and a large LN shoulder plane. Wish I had a small shoulder also. I do a lot of M&T work.


 Wisconsin!!!!! That's out my back door. Not really though. Well.....kinda Lol That Would take me about 2 1/2 hours one way. Just don't have the time to run out there.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

A lot depends on what you want to do with them.....

My list is similar to Andy's, but varies a little because of what/how I do things. Everyone's list will be that way.

For starters I'd get a Jack plane (SB#5 other numbers for other manufacturers). They will be about 15" long if you are looking at others than a SB. 

I also think a low angle block plane is a very useful tool regardless of the type of woodworking you do. A SB #601/2 or #65.

If you are doing any work with rough cut lumber and need to join/smooth/thickness any of it I'd also go for a SB#6 (fore plane) and #7 (jointer) as well as a smoother #3 or #4.

I love my shoulder plane and would recommend one if you are doing a lot of hand cut joinery.

I agree with the rec'd of a #78 rabbet plane (I don't have one yet). 

I'd also love to have a dedicated plow (Miller's Patent plow planes #41-44).

If you haven't already, take a look through this page to read more about SB planes.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing to see here... [insert sound of jet leaving the runway here]


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> :whistling: [insert sound of jet leaving the runway here]


Go for it jean. It's right up your alley.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh. I wish I hadn't looked at the thread. Someday I'll find a sale like that in my neighborhood.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

crap.....thats right down the highway from me......oh what to do....what to do.......


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> crap.....thats right down the highway from me......oh what to do....what to do.......


If I were you I'd change my plans and road trip to Baraboo on Saturday!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a hell of a collection. I agree, the collectors will be there in droves. Rightfully so. A lot of good planes there. Asking what to get though is a loaded question. It depends on what you want to do with hand tools. Rough work? Smoothing? Jointing? As said, the general starter kit is a smoother (3, 4, 4 1/2) jack (5, 5 1/2, 6) and a jointer (7, 8). All important block plane is a must too. After that you will start to specialize depending on your work I think.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Like others say, I'm glad it's in WI. I would definitely look for a #4 bench plane and a good block plane a #118 or 9 1/2, just two of my favorites. With so many you should have a lot of good choices. A 60 1/2 low angle and a # 92 rabbet is nice to have. As far as block planes see what feels good in your hand. As mentioned at an auction you won't get the bargains like yard or garage sales.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Just my luck. It is right next door and I have to work.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I wouldn't necessarily say you can't get good deals at auctions. I find it depends a lot upon how it is advertised and when it is. I think this one would probably draw in collectors since they list the planes - and auctions at an auction house typically bring high prices. I've had the best luck at estate sale auctions. I picked up a nice Stanley 4 and 5 for $2 once and I've seen other planes go for similar low prices. Really depends on who shows up though.

I just happened to notice there is a similar sale in central PA today when I was searching Craigslist this morning. Don't think there will be deals but lots of selection - wish I wasn't working.. There is a listing at www.finetoolj.com.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

uh, wow. I would love to get my hands on all the low angle jacks, the 65 - well, all the low angle planes.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

talk about eye candy yowzzaaa!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> talk about eye candy yowzzaaa!!


Finally someone has more planes than you Don. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

This fellow had to be collecting for a long time. It is nice to see this impressive collection.

Sad to consider that the person may have passed or just be at the point in his life where he needs to sell this off. I am not looking forward to this situation, but we all have to face this at some point.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I am not looking forward to this situation, but we all have to face this at some point.


Like Crusader says, "Lord, if I die today please don't let my wife sell my tools for what I told her I paid for them. "

:laughing:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Sad to consider that the person may have passed or just be at the point in his life where he needs to sell this off. I am not looking forward to this situation, but we all have to face this at some point.


 
When I bought my copy of Vol 1 of PTMPIA I bought a used copy off Ebay. I know hand writing in a used book typically decreases its value, but not this one. The previous owner had marked each plane he owned, where he bought it and in some cases where he sold it. Unfortunately there is not a owners name, but believe me the man had a very nice collection. For me, its one of the best parts of the book.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Sad to consider that the person may have passed or just be at the point in his life where he needs to sell this off. I am not looking forward to this situation, but we all have to face this at some point.


This something I have given a lot of thought to. I'm still pretty young so I hope to not have this problem for quite some time.

I've decided that the only way my tools will stay with my children is if they are a woodworker. Otherwise each can pick one and the rest goes to LSU. I'd rather have them displayed / used by students than have them sold for pennies on the dollar at an estate sale... 

I buy a good number of tools from children / grandchildren of and I always think about whether the their old man would approve of it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Finally someone has more planes than you Don. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I'd be lying if I said that THAT wasn't the first thing that went through my mind when I saw the listing :laughing:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I'd be lying if I said that THAT wasn't the first thing that went through my mind when I saw the listing :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I I stopped by today for the preview. Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sensory overload!!......Mind Boggeling !


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Is anyone from here attending?... 

ie does anyone here want to spend my money?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Is anyone from here attending?... ie does anyone here want to spend my money?


I was thinking the same thing. Lol
Looks like a swap meet.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Is anyone from here attending?...
> 
> ie does anyone here want to spend my money?


I'm going but, unfortunately, I don't know much about planes.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow. I'm really interested in how these things price out.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

nbo10 said:


> Wow. I'm really interested in how these things price out.


I've got the itemized list. I'll record prices as long as I am there.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Look at all those planes ready to launch. So....beautiful.......


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm so glad it's to far away. My wife would be pissed if i refinanced the house.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Holy....where and when? I need to get there asap.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

whatalesyou1 said:


> I'm going but, unfortunately, I don't know much about planes.


Send me an e-mail please at [removed to reduce spam]

Thanks


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Don, What is PTMPI?


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is what I picked up today -

















I bought the little ones in 3 batches because they weren't selling.

From left to right -

Stanley No. 6 - $22.50
Defiance No. 5 - $7.50
Stanley No. 5 - $10
Stanley No. 4 - $12.50
Six smaller planes - $12.50

I'll put up some of the other prices later.

Can anyone point me to an easy how-to on tuning these up?


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like you got some good deals.

Look at timetestedtools website, he has a lot of good information.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

whatalesyou1 said:


> Here is what I picked up today -
> 
> I bought the little ones in 3 batches because they weren't selling.
> 
> ...


It's off to the races for you, now! 

Don's blog is really good and there are at least a dozen plane clean up threads in first couple pages of the hand tools section here. I think Dave Pain might have one :boxing::laughing:

Also there is plenty of info out there on using them and tuning them. I suggest you scroll through this section - a lot of good resources linked from the threads here.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> Don, What is PTMPIA?


A famous hand plane reference book.

"_Patented Transitional & Metallic Planes in America, by Roger K. Smith_"


----------

